# Bradbury 5/1/11



## BackLoafRiver (May 2, 2011)

As an early Birthday present, Bradbury announced on Saturday that they would open for biking Yesterday at noon.   Since I had to pull the plug on skiing, I was pumped I could get some bike time.

Got to the lot at 1. It was fairly full but only a handful of bikers.  They cut another 5 miles + of trail in the off-season but it hasn't officially opened so I couldn't check it out.  They said they still have a bridge to build before they can make it rideable. 

Did a warm-up lap on Knight's Woods. For an easy trail, I was hurting.  About 30 minutes in the lungs felt like they were going to explode. There is a climb toward the last 1/3 of the trail that isn't steep but it is just long enough that I struggle doing it.  After the few minutes of hike-a-bike, I decided I wanted another go.  Lapped Knights again, did a bit better but still didn't complete it 100%.

From there, "O" extension -> Washtub -> "O" extension pt. 2 -> Lanzo -> Island -> Lanzo -> Unnamed Double track -> Snowmobile trail -> Fox Bypass -> Fox East -> done.

The trails are in great shape.  Fairly dry with the exception of all the double track.  I had to walk Lanzo's double track up to the monument.  It was sopping wet. Un-rideable and I was already too far in to catch Ragan and take it out.  I wanted to catch Fox East via the bypass but had to walk down the Snowmobile trail as it too was too wet to ride.  A bit of a cluster.  If it stays dry today and tomorrow, several of those issues will be resolved.

Trail of the day was DEFINITELY Washtub.  Dry and fast. The only section that is a little dicey (for those of you familiar with Bradbury) is after the roller to the root jump. There is a section that is soft right after the root.  It should be fine shortly.

All in all, 7.28 miles in 1.5 hours.  Slow riding and it helped me realize just how out of shape I am. What a great day to be outside!!!


----------



## Riverskier (May 2, 2011)

5 miles of new trails you say??? Interesting. Can't wait to get my first ride in this weekend if the weather cooperates! Finished my ski season at the loaf on Saturday, so it is on to the bike. Nice report.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 2, 2011)

Riverskier said:


> 5 miles of new trails you say??? Interesting. Can't wait to get my first ride in this weekend if the weather cooperates! Finished my ski season at the loaf on Saturday, so it is on to the bike. Nice report.



Yup.  From what I understand, on the mountain side if you follow the Boundary Trail, you will come to the new section that is called....erm....something. It isn't on the map yet.  In theory, it is supposed to connect Bradbury to the Pineland trails. Supposed to be at least 5 miles of sweet singletrack with some nice bridges thrown in. Since I haven't ridden the mountain side yet, I'd be curious how to link it in with the other stuff over there.


----------



## bvibert (May 2, 2011)

Congrats on getting out!  I don't know how it was up there, but down here it was absolutely gorgeous all day yesterday!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Congrats on getting out!  I don't know how it was up there, but down here it was absolutely gorgeous all day yesterday!



Thanks!!  It was a spectacular day. Absolutely brilliant. Cool enough so I wore an under armor long-sleeved shirt but warm enough so I could have been ok without it.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 8, 2011)

Rather than start a new post, just decided to bump my last one.

Got out for a nice spin today. My legs are finally starting to remember how to pedal.  By the time I finished, still felt like I had life left in them but the lady friend wanted to get going.

Rode a pretty decent route = Knights Woods -> Link -> Lanzo -> Ragan -> Ginn -> Fox East -> new trail not named -> Fox bypass -> Fox East lower -> Done.

Lots of upsides to today!!!  

1) Today was the first time I have ridden trail with my GF. She isn't really into the whole "singletrack" thing...YET.  But, she had an eazy enough time with Knights that I think I can convince her to give some of the easier trails a shot. Lanzo first. 

2) Everything is riding very well!!! I was worried about Ragan as the first part tends to get very muddy but it was dry and fast today.

3) Ginn was spectacular. Perhaps the best shape I have seen it in since I have been riding. I hit this chain of skinnies that I always struggle with riding a specific direction.  Most of you would laugh...they really aren't that hard but I ALWAYS get out of position.  Suck.

4) Found some new trail that is cut off Fox East. It's hidden but there.  A little tighter than most of the other stuff with some wicked corners.

Overall, fantastic day.  7.06 miles in just over an hour. (Runkeeper said 1:20 but that didn't take into account the first 10 which was stoppage time waiting for the lady)


----------

